# Epic 4G Touch Forum is now open!



## b16

Who's getting one and who is excited? Is it the phone you have been waiting for?

If Verizon had one I would be all over it, hence I will probably get the T-Mobile variant.


----------



## JasonK75

I am so getting one! With the deal that Sprint has for us employees I should be getting one for free. Can't wait to get it rooted and get MIUI from (surprise, surprise) MIUI.us on this beast of a phone!


----------



## Gman

i already called twice and will be picking mine up on or before the 16th!


----------



## Jez2cool

Im going to need sme testers because i plan on breaking this soon


----------



## sweetEVO

Already pre-ordered mine on wirefly so stoked to get it and finally retire the ole trusty Evo!


----------



## Gman

Same here, I should have done that but I am using my upgrade for it 


sweetEVO said:


> Already pre-ordered mine on wirefly so stoked to get it and finally retire the ole trusty Evo!


----------



## Jez2cool

Gman said:


> Same here, I should have done that but I am using my upgrade for it


if you are have a full upgrade you can get the same price from the same site


----------



## pathtologos

I've been waiting for this phone to release in the US for too long!!! I actually bought and returned an Evo 3D when I finally got confirmation it was coming. The down side? In order to keep my line from being terminated, I had to connect a phone ("any phone") to the line. If I waited any longer to return the Evo 3D, I would not have gotten a refund. So now, for two weeks I'm stuck with a Samsung Restore!! :gasp: This is hell--I am a smartphone addict/flashoholic. I don't know if my sanity will hold for the next week. I already pre-ordered from Wirefly with expedited shipping. God help me...lol.

On a side note, is it just me or does it some like some other forums aren't moving fast enough to open threads for this bad boy? Also, haven't seen any accessories yet. What gives?


----------



## Gman

Some nice commercials featuring the sprint touch 4G. Nice to see.


----------



## Teresa91180

Yes, I am getting one and I cannot wait!!!!



b16 said:


> Who's getting one and who is excited? Is it the phone you have been waiting for?
> 
> If Verizon had one I would be all over it, hence I will probably get the T-Mobile variant.


----------



## DrMacinyasha

More than likely getting one tomorrow. Can't wait.


----------



## Gman

Got mine today


----------



## lokko21

Got mine today as well, now just waiting patiently for root, i don't think it will be long now that the source has been released. 
Loving this puppy.


----------



## otgwindow

Receiving mine on 21.Time to satisfy my ORD!!!


----------



## Steady Hawkin

Got mine and I'm ready to do work!


----------



## b16

Pumped to see what gets doen for it.


----------



## Steady Hawkin

Rooted and loving life!


----------



## Gman

I finally rooted with stock kernel and cwm and then modified the stock odex rom to the theme of choice


----------



## Nitebreed

I am too nervous to root mine. I am waiting for ICS to do anything.


----------



## carbajal3009

Hey guys i've had mine for a week now. I have a question..its gorilla glass right...so why cant a key scratch it...but why can tiny grains of dirt from what i heard of can? I work with cars so sometimes my pockets will be filled with tiny dirt particles from my hands. Should i use a screen protector??


----------



## bigfdaddy

carbajal3009 said:


> Hey guys i've had mine for a week now. I have a question..its gorilla glass right...so why cant a key scratch it...but why can tiny grains of dirt from what i heard of can? I work with cars so sometimes my pockets will be filled with tiny dirt particles from my hands. Should i use a screen protector??


never hurts to go ahead and throw screen protector on.im in same boat as u a mechanic and i use mine with out.i figure hey thats what my insurance is for...

Sent from my fingertips to your eyeballs....


----------



## drdrewdown

carbajal3009 said:


> Hey guys i've had mine for a week now. I have a question..its gorilla glass right...so why cant a key scratch it...but why can tiny grains of dirt from what i heard of can? I work with cars so sometimes my pockets will be filled with tiny dirt particles from my hands. Should i use a screen protector??


I would totally recommend you put a BodyGuardz wrap on it

-§ãM§ûñG GåLâXÿ §2 éPîç 4G TøùçH-


----------

